# Where to find pistachio compound



## kaskudoo (Dec 10, 2004)

hi there,

i am a german master pastry chef, locatedright now in durham,NC ....
i am looking for a pistachio compound for my cream/mousse cake - if i would needit for the business i would order it wholesale, but its not my business and i cannoit order that much of an amount .... it is for private use.

does anyoneknow of a place online or at the store (here in the US) where i could get pistachio compound/flavoring ?

any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

You can try out L'Epicerie online.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

carma, gormet foods international. I prefer driedoppel brand. Paris gourmet has one, but seems to be more of an extract then a compound. Is a liter. too much?


----------



## kaskudoo (Dec 10, 2004)

yeah,i know the dreidoppel brand from germany (its superb i think)....
thing is; i just need a little to make ONE cake.... so i don't want to buy one jar of it....
none of our suppliers wanted to send us a testing size;so i called my dad in germany and he is gonna send me a little in a letter... its all about connections isn't it :-D

thanx for suggesting those other suppliersguys; i'll have a look


----------

